# Awesome wahoo marinate



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I ran across this wahoo recipe and it is awesome...
In a blender or food processor mix
1/2cup melted butter
1/2 cup Extra virgin olive oil
6 cloves fresh garlic (peeled and chopped)
1/3 cup fresh cilantro ( usually one bunch)
2 tablespoons of cajun seafood seasoning
Juice of 1 lemon

this amount should do 4-6 good filets.. 
I put this on some wahoo filets about an hour before putting on the medium hot grill.
Use nonstick or foil on the grill and brush filets again- each side while cooking.. 
use the extra sauce over some fresh pasta or on fresh bread...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I gotta try that... sounds good. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I found this recipe via the search function. I put it on some wahoo and it was awesome. Thanks!


----------

